# Disabling the start stop system



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

So while researching why my remote start won’t work I found a simple solution that appears to work to disable the start/stop system.
On the negative terminal of the battery there is a small plug connector. That is for the start stop system and if you unplug it it is disabled with no dash lights.

mine has been defaulted to off with the APR tune but can be activated by hitting the button.
Trying to figure out if my remote start issue is related to the tune and this feature or just malfunctioning..


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I will have to look at mine. Awesome


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

herkguy said:


> So while researching why my remote start won’t work I found a simple solution that appears to work to disable the start/stop system.
> On the negative terminal of the battery there is a small plug connector. That is for the start stop system and if you unplug it it is disabled with no dash lights.
> 
> mine has been defaulted to off with the APR tune but can be activated by hitting the button.
> Trying to figure out if my remote start issue is related to the tune and this feature or just malfunctioning..


Is this on a 2020? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Jadams871 said:


> Is this on a 2020?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

herkguy said:


> Yes


Nice. Thanks man. I’m going to look at that tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think I read somewhere that you probably don’t want to do that because it deals with power management of the battery to determine that state of charge. Now the system doesn’t know the battery’s voltage, but I’m sure someone can confirm or shed more light on this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xdauser (Jan 30, 2020)

Much better solution is to install SS memory retaining module which remembers the last state of the auto start stop button. There are plenty of them on AliExpress and installation of it takes only around 10 minutes without any special tools required.
Personally I would not disconnect the voltage sensing wire from the battery. As already said this is the part of the power management system and it is there for a reason.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

xdauser said:


> Much better solution is to install SS memory retaining module which remembers the last state of the auto start stop button. There are plenty of them on AliExpress and installation of it takes only around 10 minutes without any special tools required.
> Personally I would not disconnect the voltage sensing wire from the battery. As already said this is the part of the power management system and it is there for a reason.


Thanks, that’s good to know, if it works other stuff also then yes, should leave it.
That module sounds like a good option.


----------



## xdauser (Jan 30, 2020)

herkguy said:


> Thanks, that’s good to know, if it works other stuff also then yes, should leave it.
> That module sounds like a good option.


Personally I used this one: US $26.22 12% OFF|Automatic start / Stop of start / Stop Treasure Default Closermemory Mode for VW Tiguan Imported|Car Switches & Relays| - AliExpress

It has 3 modes: factory, default off and remember last state


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

xdauser said:


> Personally I used this one: US $26.22 12% OFF|Automatic start / Stop of start / Stop Treasure Default Closermemory Mode for VW Tiguan Imported|Car Switches & Relays| - AliExpress
> 
> It has 3 modes: factory, default off and remember last state


How’s the install? Looks like the module is plug and play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdauser (Jan 30, 2020)

Jadams871 said:


> How’s the install? Looks like the module is plug and play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNabeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Jadams871 said:


> Is this on a 2020?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be careful, it is federal violation for one, to disable start stop...and also VW can void your warranty as you are changing electronics, etc. In other words: just another reason to deny warranty work if push comes to shove. I still can't believe how many people are bothered by something as simple, and smart, as stop/start. I'd say buy an older car then! LOL.


----------



## xdauser (Jan 30, 2020)

JNabeel said:


> I'd be careful, it is federal violation for one, to disable start stop...and also VW can void your warranty as you are changing electronics, etc. In other words: just another reason to deny warranty work if push comes to shove. I still can't believe how many people are bothered by something as simple, and smart, as stop/start. I'd say buy an older car then! LOL.


Don't worry. VW will not even know that mod is there unless they decide to tear apart central console. As I said this module can be programmed to factory settings, behaving like nothing has changed.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

JNabeel said:


> I'd be careful, it is federal violation for one, to disable start stop...and also VW can void your warranty as you are changing electronics, etc. In other words: just another reason to deny warranty work if push comes to shove. I still can't believe how many people are bothered by something as simple, and smart, as stop/start. I'd say buy an older car then! LOL.


Federal violation????
Quote your source or stop spreading misinformation. 

Your statement is entirely false.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

The reality is that automakers use auto start/stop as a means of squeezing that last bit of fuel efficiency out to meet standards. Besides, they give us a big button to disable it, so that's as if they're allowing us to violate a federal law.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Carista did the trick on my 2019. Used the 12.1 setting and all is well. I did not get the two options, just the voltage one, but that's fine because it worked just fine. I'm not a fan of removing wires and I'm happy this worked without my needing to install any additional devices on the vehicle.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that works for 2019MY, but no more for 2020’s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

herkguy said:


> So while researching why my remote start won’t work I found a simple solution that appears to work to disable the start/stop system.
> On the negative terminal of the battery there is a small plug connector. That is for the start stop system and if you unplug it it is disabled with no dash lights.
> 
> mine has been defaulted to off with the APR tune but can be activated by hitting the button.
> Trying to figure out if my remote start issue is related to the tune and this feature or just malfunctioning..


Did you ever find out why your remote start wasn't working?


----------



## vw_fan_123 (Aug 13, 2018)

jjr57 said:


> Carista did the trick on my 2019. Used the 12.1 setting and all is well. I did not get the two options, just the voltage one, but that's fine because it worked just fine. I'm not a fan of removing wires and I'm happy this worked without my needing to install any additional devices on the vehicle.


We did the same on our 2018. Very easy. Works perfectly and all you are doing is changing a factory setting so not modifying the car in any way. And the dealer hasn't mentioned it in 3 years of service.


----------

